# Need a pressur switch that fits a PentagonLight MX2



## UKSFighter (Oct 2, 2009)

So, we have this department that has 12 of the PL MX2 Xenon Lights and they want to add pressure switches to the lights instead of the exisitng tailcaps. Anyone know what might fit? With PL out of business and all, it might be tough. 

Any info appreciated.


----------



## dudemar (Oct 5, 2009)

Since PentagonLight is out of business, your best bet for an alternative is probably an aftermarket pressure switch. Pentagonlights have the same threading as SureFires, so there's a good chance one of them might work. I believe BugOutGear has one:

http://store.bugoutgearusa.com/flwere.html


----------



## UKSFighter (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out.


----------



## daytec (Oct 7, 2009)

Steven, I have in my junk box [old light parts] a pentagon switch out of a 2xcr123 xenon I had on a AR15 about 6 years ago. The threads are differant than SF. Smaller OD. I sold the gun with the pressure switch, sorry.I belive I got the pressure switch the same time I got the light from a dealer on ar15.com. Good luck, Marty

edit...just checked same threads ,but the switch wouldn't turn on my 9p, may be me messing up , i don't know.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey UKSFighter,

I just found an answer to your post:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1340793&postcount=2


----------



## arsonone (Jul 26, 2011)

I am looking for a laser tailcap for a MD2 anyone got any ideas??


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 27, 2011)

laser tailcap?

I have a Mini-Mag tape switch, and that should fit the MD2. But what do you mean by *laser tailcap*?


----------

